# 6 weeks along and bleeding



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I just found out I was pregnant last Saturday; I'm in my late 30's and this is my first. By Tuesday I had started to spot heavily; by Wednesday the spotting had turned from brown to red, and by that night it was very heavy. I've bled heavily for several days now, although now it's lightening up - it's still mostly red, not brown. My HCG levels have still been going up... so far. I've been in for blood tests three times this last week and had two ultrasounds. The embryo is too small to see, but at least my uterus isn't filling with blood.

So now we're waiting until next week to see where my HCG levels are, hoping they'll be high enough to actually SEE something on the ultrasound.

Has anyone had anything like this and had their pregnancy survive, or should I just come to terms with having lost this one?


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

My friend had very heavy bleeding during her pregnancy and although i don't know how far along she was it was scary and she went for loads of ultrasounds, etc. Eventually the midwives figured out it was a little tear somewhere (sorry i can't remember) and they suggested she take tons of vitamin E to "glue" it back, she did and now she has an amazing 4 year old perfect boy!

It is possible to bleed and be OK and the fact that your HCG's didn't go down is a good sign!
Sending you positive vibes! Hugs...


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess I just have to wait it out.

I'm so sorry about Milos. Was he okay up until you went into labor? What a terrible thing. How are you?


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

i hope it's ok for me to suggest that your post might belong in the pregnancy section
since you have not actually suffered a loss and other pregnant women should be able to be supportive and guide you
the women here are sharing the a very particular (and painful) journey together
and we know how to talk to each-other (it's not comforting to hear "what a terrible thing" or "how are you?")
i hope you never join us
sending you good vibes and peace


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, Sonnet, I hope the bleeding subsides and that the rest of the pregnancy is wonderfully uneventful for you







It must be very scary to be bleeding like that - I can only imagine really because with Josie, I didn't even have implantation spotting. I know I'd be worried too if I were in your shoes, but as you say, your uterus isn't filling with blood and so I guess perhaps it's coming from somewhere else?

Gosh I hope so! Hopefully soon you'll find it stops, and the hCG levels continue to go up and then you see a little bean. Hopefully the nerve wracking time you're going through will come to an end then









Please do say if you have an update - hopefully it's an awesome one. For me, it's just lovely to actually hear an affirmation of life after everything.

*HUGE hugs to you* XXX


----------



## LACLOUDY22 (Mar 15, 2009)

*

dont worry cause if your hcg test is coming back fine than everything is ok..it happen to me also but at 14 weeks. And when i did sono everything was n still is fine with her.now im 22 weeks n shes doing great.n in 6 weeks u can c the babys heart beating so tell those docs 2 stop talkin garrage..its never early for anything.. Plz dont worry..everything will b all right.. N soon u will have a healthy baby and b a happy mommy...

Good luck*


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I had bright red bleeding with DS2 for almost 2 weeks (some days of just spotting in between). It was earlier on -- I didn't even get a positive HPT until a couple of days before the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I posted here because I had a bad feeling about this bleeding, and I was right. I officially lost the pregnancy this week. We're monitoring my HCG levels to make sure I get back down to 0 without needing a D&C.

Thanks for the help. I'm not sure I ever want to go through this again.


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for asking 'how are you' and saying it's a terrible thing, if it's not comforting. My boyfriend committed suicide 4 years ago, and I was always glad people asked. Now that I've lost the pregnancy I still think it's a terrible thing and am glad people want to know how I am. The other women I know who have had miscarriages - and I'm amazed at how many there are - have offered me very similar sentiments, and no one else seems to find them offensive.

I asked because I wondered how you were after having gone through such a terrible thing. My apologies.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

I am sorry if my reply was hurtful. Maybe you can relate (I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a loved one as you did! I am so sorry!) to one of the many parts of grief that is anger and well meaning people can get caught in the crossfire.







:
Thank you for asking. It was a terrible thing and continues to be. To answer your question we lost him somewhere in labor, all signs point to a placental abruption due to the speed of my labor, but we'll probably never know.

Anyway, I am really writing to respond to the sad news of your miscarriage. I am so, so sorry. Something i've discovered after losing my baby is how many women have suffered a miscarriage. Everyone feels compelled to share their stories with me after hearing my story. It has just added to my fears about the perils of bring pregnant, it seems like some awful inevitable part of being a fertile woman. I think i relate to the crushed dreams. The emptiness we feel in our bodies after the growing light has gone out inside.
I have to believe that it can get better. We won't always feel this way. I don't know your situation but i find comfort by reminding myself that I will have a family with my hubby, one way or another
and I am sure someday you will have the family of your dreams too!
Hope you can forgive me for being impatient with you before








Big Hugs








Be gentle with yourself


----------



## Sonnet (Mar 4, 2009)

I understand. Grief is funny. I realized after the suicide that people really don't know what to say - but that I couldn't blame them for that; it's not their fault they're blessed enough not to be able to relate. We also have no idea what others have been through; lots of times they really CAN relate - we just don't know that. The only thing that ever offended me during that time was people telling me, as if it would comfort me, that suicide was cowardly and selfish. Other than that and the very few who tried to give me a timeline before I 'moved on', I appreciated the reaching out. Even when people can't exactly understand what we're going through, they're trying to offer what help they can.

It's odd, the way we decide who's qualified to offer what. When it seemed that I hadn't been through it myself, saying 'it's a terrible thing' wasn't okay. Now that I have, you agree that it's a terrible thing. So it's not the message itself, but how we perceive the messenger.

Yes, I agree - this just makes pregnancy seem even more scary and dangerous. It's almost too much to consider trying again - at least right now, while I feel this way. But being in my late thirties I can't wait forever to decide what I want to do.

Right now I'm just waiting for my body to get back to normal and being grateful for the relative ease with which this happened. I can't imagine what it would be like to go through it later in the pregnancy.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sonnet,







AbbeyWH I've been following this thread and I'm so sorry. I wish you both peace and recovery, and I'm so glad when I see people communicating and helping each other. What would we do without being able to rely on each other? Thank you for letting me stalk you, as it has helped me process my own pain. I wish us all a bright step forward.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Sonnet, I am so very sorry to hear of your miscarriage and also your boyfriend's suicide. I lost a very dear friend to suicide just a few days over a year ago - he hung himself. I had no idea it was coming and when I found out, a month later (he was in the UK, I was here) I was just blown away and so heart-shattered that he would think of such a thing and then go through with it. Also I was just so so very sad because he was such an awesome, inspiring person who would travel the world and bring back so many wonderful stories to tell. Sadly he also had a problem with alcohol and drugs, though usually only recreationally - not chronically.

I guess he was sadder than I realized. He messaged me in the January and I failed to respond until after he was gone - about two weeks actually, because I didn't check the email account. Sometimes I wonder if things would have turned out differently, had I checked before. But one never can tell. I was so angry with him for just so long though, KWIM? So sad and so angry because there were so many conversations to have that would now not happen, like I was thinking what to tell him, and it felt like I was talking to an empty room in my head...

Anyway hun. HUGE hugs to you. Please, come here, we will support you and comfort you and help you heal







There's a lot of love here.

XXXX


----------



## GMum (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your losses mama. I hope you can find some peace.


----------

